# cost of raising a steer or 2



## HoosierHog (Apr 23, 2010)

I just heard of a few smaller pastures close to that might be availiblle to rent 3-6 acres. I raise pigs and goats but dont have any experience with cattle yet. 
Im just trying to crunch the numbers to see if its possible for me to start raising my own beef. Im curious as to how much hay does a typical steer eat?
how much grain? and should i feed grain from the begining or only the last 3months to finish the animal. also am i right in that it takes around 16-18 months to finish a steer? and can i for a resonable cost put up a portable electric fence that could keep a cow in? sorry for all the questions im really new to cattle and it depends on alot if i can make the plunge next year or not but i hope i can figure it out. thanks for your help


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd forget about the land rental and run him with the goats. Apply the would be rental fees into grains and good grass hay. Having a steer down the road just doesn't sit well with me....but of course that's me...The cost really shouldn't matter the meats quality is worth every penny spent. Once you taste homegrown beef you'll never go back to store bought....Topside


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with Topside. If I'm fattening a steer out, I want him real close to the house so I can keep my eyes on him. Occasionally they scour or run a temp and I'd like to help them out of it pretty quick and do it at home where I have working facilities.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are kept in with 1 strand of elec. But there's plenty for them to eat inside the wire. The charger cost just over $100 I bought 2 spools of wire - about 1/4 a mile each - it the posts that will cost you. Doing it again- I would put in the step-on posts for a temporary fence. I do have a coral I can keep them in also made of knotted wire. I count on a yearling eating about a bale of grass hay a day - they don't eat quite that, but that's the number I crunch. With alfalfa, they would probably eat less. When it is terribly cold, they will eat more than when it is warmer. 

How long to grow him depends on you. I have a steer going to freezer camp tomorrow. He is 18 months old. The next one I will only keep 14-15 months. I have fed mine grain the whole time so no---it isn't cost effective. If I can get my pastures growing a more balanced ration, I will not grain the next steer unless it is winter.


----------

